# Sherwood Drive



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 25, 2019)

I built this pedal for a customer who is playing a Halloween show in character as The Flying Burrito Brothers. He's a big Gram fan (so am I) so I suggested this title of Grievous Angel and he loved it.
I did one slight mod that Chuck mentioned in a previous thread. That is, I ran a 1nF film cap from pin 1 of the bass pot's pad to ground. This tamed a bit of high end off. It sounds _really_ nice. I might build another for myself!


----------



## zgrav (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks great.  I like the creamy knobs with the green paint too.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 25, 2019)

Another purdy one !

Awesome work JBK

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 25, 2019)

Beautiful.  Good to hear that mod worked out for you.


----------



## Barry (Oct 26, 2019)

As always awesome!


----------

